# Did you ever misinterpret lyrics from a song?



## Nujui (Jun 5, 2011)

It's happen to me countless times, has it happen to you though? The latest this has happen to me was when I listened to Persona 4: Reach Out To The Truth.


----------



## Fudge (Jun 5, 2011)

Yup. Plenty of times.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 5, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> It's happen to me countless times, has it happen to you though? The latest this has happen to me was when I listened to Persona 4: Reach Out To The Truth.


What was the meaning and what did you think it meant?


----------



## Nujui (Jun 5, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just thought I heard different words, once I look at the lyrics I saw what it meant.

I think I kept hearing the word "Homo" in it, no idea why.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't know if this counts, but it was years before I understood what "25 or 6 to 4" by Chicago meant.  It's 25 or (2)6 (minutes) to 4(:00AM).  The song is about the stress of writing a song.


----------



## hundshamer (Jun 5, 2011)

Manfred Mann's Earth Band sang a song "Blinded by the Light" where in the chorus it says "Revved up like a Deuce," I used to think he said "Red roped like a douche". I thought it was the nastiest thing...


----------



## notmeanymore (Jun 5, 2011)

[youtube]EUhkN_VLGFg[/youtube]

I still hear "horny" instead of "hoodie"

I'm fine with either though, really.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 5, 2011)

hundshamer said:
			
		

> Manfred Mann's Earth Band sang a song "Blinded by the Light" where in the chorus it says "Revved up like a Deuce," I used to think he said "Red roped like a douche". I thought it was the nastiest thing...


I heard it as
"Revved up like a Douche"


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 5, 2011)

My dad misheard the lyrics to a few songs over the years (hardy a shock, he's damn near deaf at this point) and when he explained his mistakes to me all I could hear in my head from that point on was the altered lyrics he heard in his head. Examples:



Spoiler



[youtube]L_fCqg92qks[/youtube]



Now I, and every other person with decent hearing on this Earth, and indeed anyone with any sense, knows that the lyrics are mostly just 'Call on me' repeated ad nauseum. Evidently there's some sort of word shortage going around, wouldn't want to waste them on genuine lyrics, right? My dad misheard it as 'Corned beef'. And now every time I hear this song all I can hear is a song about corned beef. I bet you can hear it now as well. Enjoy your ruined music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Incidentally, that's not the only one he ruined. Here's a second.



Spoiler



[youtube]WbrSLLv0AlA[/youtube]



This one's not so bad since the lyrics have a little diversity to them, if not any skill. But I swear every since he told me this, all I can hear in the chorus is that he's 'getting deep fried now'.

Thankfully so far he's only ruined crap songs. But then good songs are so rare these days he's not had an opportunity to attack one yet.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 5, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> My dad misheard the lyrics to a few songs over the years (hardy a shock, he's damn near deaf at this point) and when he explained his mistakes to me all I could hear in my head from that point on was the altered lyrics he heard in his head. Examples:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normally I don't laugh at people who have hearing impairment, but this one I just have to laugh at. After listening to the song then reading the rest of your post, I can now hear the "corned beef". The song does make it sound though like it says corned beef, so I don't blame your dad at all. But it's just funny how he would think somebody made a song just saying corned beef.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jun 5, 2011)

hundshamer said:
			
		

> Manfred Mann's Earth Band sang a song "Blinded by the Light" where in the chorus it says "Revved up like a Deuce," I used to think he said "Red roped like a douche". I thought it was the nastiest thing...


Classic Vacant Lot skit:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9_3nQFNy-w[/youtube]


----------



## Rayder (Jun 5, 2011)

Absolutely.  I can't believe what I thought the lyrics to certain songs were, and then looked them up and saw how different they actually were.  Disturbed - Remember is one of them.  System of a Down - B.Y.O.B is another, for example.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 5, 2011)

pretty much every System of a Down song

also, every screamo song, i misinterpret them all as RAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWRRRRRRRRR, but i can only find lyrics for about half of them anyway

some really good, specific examples i absolutely cannot remember right now, i think one was an Evanescence song

also, i thought i was misinterpretting Stupify by Disturbed for the longest time, i thought he was saying "FUCK!" at the end of every line, then i looked it up, and turned out he was, lol
[youtube]CQBNH3UFEC0[/youtube]

Edit: also, @Blase, the second video didn't really work because the "getting" actually sounds like "better"... which it actually is, i cannot put the connection in there, but i totally got the first one

P.S. Everybody's going to the party have a real good time
Dancin' in the desert, blowin' up the sunshine

BLASTOFF!!!!



Edit 9001: Bonus song, i had no freakin' idea what he was saying in the chorus and the end until i looked it up, but it's still one of my favorite songs
[youtube]BsIXGVOvah8[/youtube]


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 5, 2011)

Spoiler: I'll just leave these right here.




[youtube]sdyC1BrQd6g[/youtube]
[youtube]O1ylkdldauc[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 5, 2011)

I misinterpret and also i don't really remember lyrics as fast/easy as other people i know seem to. Takes me a really long time to learn an entire song lyrics.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 5, 2011)

[youtube]wFjaoYZ7jlA[/youtube]

/thread


----------



## machomuu (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes, I always thought the Yu Yu Hakusho theme song (Smile Bomb) was trying to promote trusting strangers.  Whoops.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 5, 2011)

[youtube]OjKSlrpOWpw[/youtube]

Now I actually DO here that everytime I boot up the game.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 5, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> It's happen to me countless times, has it happen to you though? The latest this has happen to me was when I listened to Persona 4: Reach Out To The Truth.


All the times. A good example would be this:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKlCEUngHB0[/youtube]


----------



## Depravo (Jun 5, 2011)

Can't believe no one has posted this yet...



Spoiler: Warning - Contains 'language'



[youtube]iRUGGy9RVrM[/youtube]


----------



## Satangel (Jun 5, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Spoiler: I'll just leave these right here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, it's been ages since I last saw those  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Tnx for the quick laugh


----------



## phantastic91 (Jun 5, 2011)

i dont know the song title but it has a lyric that goes like "i take you to the candy shop....i let you lick my lollipop.."

seriously i did NOT understand the true meaning. i really thought it was about candy lol. i found out what it truly meant 1-2 years ago xD.

now im disgusted by alot of music =[


----------



## Shiro09 (Jun 5, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> [youtube]OjKSlrpOWpw[/youtube]
> 
> Now I actually DO here that everytime I boot up the game.


I'm never going to look at this game the same way.


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2011)

Ah yes, Mondegreens. Gadda love 'em. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEa8gnd0bIk[/youtube]


----------



## leeday100196 (Jun 5, 2011)

Has anyone else seen this joke site? Absolutely FULL OF THEM.


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2011)

Entirely too many examples here.


----------



## Raika (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't really misinterpret lyrics, since I listen to mostly Japanese songs I don't even know what the heck the lyrics mean, so I just look for translations.

But for English songs, I rarely misinterpret, unless the songs are some crazy screamo thing or if they're sung really fast.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 5, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> I don't really misinterpret lyrics, since I listen to mostly Japanese songs I don't even know what the heck the lyrics mean, so I just look for translations.


Wow, that's just like me...


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 5, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Spoiler: I'll just leave these right here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This made my day.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 5, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m1EFMoRFvY[/youtube]

At first I thought it was 'I'm a single lettuce'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 only to find out it's actually 'All the single ladies'.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jun 5, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Spoiler: I'll just leave these right here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[youtube]zDKcevMFUCo[/youtube]


----------



## pistone (Jun 5, 2011)

The true question should be :
Did you ever interpreted a lyric song correctly?


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 5, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Ah yes, Mondegreens. Gadda love 'em.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEa8gnd0bIk[/youtube]


You beat me to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The first thing I thought of when I saw this thread was Wishmaster. Cool vid but I still prefer the original vid by Kewen it is funnier.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg5_mlQOsUQ[/youtube]


----------



## Ikki (Jun 5, 2011)

Plenty of times. I mostly listen to music in English and I'm not a native English speaker so, yeah, Happens.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 5, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOgALTFzFbQ&NR=1[/youtube]

(may he poop on my knee?) COLA part was the best lol. good day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 5, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> My dad misheard the lyrics to a few songs over the years (hardy a shock, he's damn near deaf at this point) and when he explained his mistakes to me all I could hear in my head from that point on was the altered lyrics he heard in his head. Examples:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you for finally making that song listenable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CORNED BEEF!


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 6, 2011)

This song always bothered me. Never understanding the lyrics. (Now I do though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhG-vLZrb-g[/youtube]

This one is just funny as hell.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AygsOmhN8tE[/youtube]


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh shit I'm a butterhead!

(for forgetting the Nipple Song)

[youtube]bLpROhIg9eA[/youtube]

@ChaosZero816
You reminded me of another Fall Out Boy song.

[youtube]LucfKdukf10[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL, bro the Benny Lava one showed a few suggestions, and those made me LOL hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
thanks for posting them man! HILARIOUS and indeed misinterpreted by others haha.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 7, 2011)

Ha yeah the T mobile commerical with the rapper ha started mumbling words


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 7, 2011)

Hm... It happens to me sometimes.


----------

